

Building a newsletter quickly: From 0 to 1,300 subscribers in 24 hours - Shpigford
https://medium.com/@Baremetrics/from-0-to-1-300-subscribers-in-24-hours-cb160371e92a

======
mtmail
"I decided to run a little experiment with as little work as I could muster,"
"while he was working on that, I was getting Curated set up."

One take-away for me is that [https://curated.co/](https://curated.co/)
exists. Looks really useful. But with a price of $995/year it's not usable for
an experiment. I assume the author either got a special deal or trial period.

~~~
Shpigford
No special deal, but you don't pay until you send out your first issue.

